# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل شهریور95برای کنکور96

## Mahdi.k.h

سلام :Yahoo (3): 
امروز رفتم مرسمون برای ثبت نام ترمیم شهریور95،بهم گفتن باید بری مدرسه بزرگسالان برای ثبت نام ترمیم
منم رفتم اونجا و برای دوتا درس40تومن بریدن برام :Yahoo (4): 
1-میخاستم بدونم اصن امسال ترمیم هس و هنوز بازه ثبت نامش یا الکی گفتن و میخان پول بگیرن و بگن بسته شده ترمیم شهریور؟ :Yahoo (50): 
2-گواهی موقت هم خواستن
واس شما هم همین طوره؟ :Yahoo (100): 
3-واس شیمی:18و دینی:16.5 میخام ترمیم کنم
ریاضی14 شد ولی دیگه نمیکشم بیشتر از این و نمیتونم برم ترمیم :Yahoo (114): 
خوبه واس اینا ؟(شیمی به20 و دینی به هیجده نوزده یا انشالله20)
4-فیزیک:18.25 شدم واس اینم برم؟ :Yahoo (35): 
5- اگه اطلاعاتی دارین دریغ نکنید
6-ممنون

----------


## politician

> سلام
> امروز رفتم مرسمون برای ثبت نام ترمیم شهریور95،بهم گفتن باید بری مدرسه بزرگسالان برای ثبت نام ترمیم
> منم رفتم اونجا و برای دوتا درس40تومن بریدن برام
> 1-میخاستم بدونم اصن امسال ترمیم هس و هنوز بازه ثبت نامش یا الکی گفتن و میخان پول بگیرن و بگن بسته شده ترمیم شهریور؟
> 2-گواهی موقت هم خواستن
> واس شما هم همین طوره؟
> 3-واس شیمی:18و دینی:16.5 میخام ترمیم کنم
> ریاضی14 شد ولی دیگه نمیکشم بیشتر از این و نمیتونم برم ترمیم
> خوبه واس اینا ؟(شیمی به20 و دینی به هیجده نوزده یا انشالله20)
> ...


برادی میذاشتین بهتربوچون شایدتاثیرمثبت شدتورشته تجربی خیلی رقابت توش وحشتناکه من به شهرای دیگه کارندارم ولی مشهدسال94اکثررتبه های زیر1000توی تیزهوشان ومدارس خاص بودن توتهران دیگه بدترکه اکثرامعدل بالایی دارن ووحشتناک درس میخونن براکنکورووقتشون تواین چیزاتلف نمیشه پس حتماکنکوری کارکنیدبرانهایی هم خودبه خودتقویت میشین

----------


## Alireza23

> سلام
> امروز رفتم مرسمون برای ثبت نام ترمیم شهریور95،بهم گفتن باید بری مدرسه بزرگسالان برای ثبت نام ترمیم
> منم رفتم اونجا و برای دوتا درس40تومن بریدن برام
> 1-میخاستم بدونم اصن امسال ترمیم هس و هنوز بازه ثبت نامش یا الکی گفتن و میخان پول بگیرن و بگن بسته شده ترمیم شهریور؟
> 2-گواهی موقت هم خواستن
> واس شما هم همین طوره؟
> 3-واس شیمی:18و دینی:16.5 میخام ترمیم کنم
> ریاضی14 شد ولی دیگه نمیکشم بیشتر از این و نمیتونم برم ترمیم
> خوبه واس اینا ؟(شیمی به20 و دینی به هیجده نوزده یا انشالله20)
> ...


باور کن اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه اصلا نیازی به ترمیم نیست
خودت فکر کن تاثیر مثبت یعنی این که کنکور رو بدون تاثیر معدل بد اعلام نتیجه میکنن
حالا شاید بگی معدل خوب فایده میکنن در جواب آره اونم فقط واسه رتبه 3هزار4 هزار و گرنه کمتر اصلا معدل بیست هم تاثیر نداره البته در تاثیر مثبت

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> امروز رفتم مرسمون برای ثبت نام ترمیم شهریور95،بهم گفتن باید بری مدرسه بزرگسالان برای ثبت نام ترمیم
> منم رفتم اونجا و برای دوتا درس40تومن بریدن برام
> 1-میخاستم بدونم اصن امسال ترمیم هس و هنوز بازه ثبت نامش یا الکی گفتن و میخان پول بگیرن و بگن بسته شده ترمیم شهریور؟
> 2-گواهی موقت هم خواستن
> واس شما هم همین طوره؟
> 3-واس شیمی:18و دینی:16.5 میخام ترمیم کنم
> ریاضی14 شد ولی دیگه نمیکشم بیشتر از این و نمیتونم برم ترمیم
> خوبه واس اینا ؟(شیمی به20 و دینی به هیجده نوزده یا انشالله20)
> ...


سلام
اینجور ک گفتن ثبت نام تا 10 مرداد بوده ولی خب ممکنه برا بعضی شهرا فرق داشته باشه
احمـقا اینجا 30 تومن گرفتن برا هر درس ...
برای هر درسی کم گرفتن پیشنهاد میدم ترمیم شرکت کن چون فقط یه بار میتونی ثبت نام کنی برا ترمیم ...

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> سلام
> اینجور ک گفتن ثبت نام تا 10 مرداد بوده ولی خب ممکنه برا بعضی شهرا فرق داشته باشه
> احمـقا اینجا 30 تومن گرفتن برا هر درس ...
> برای هر درسی کم گرفتن پیشنهاد میدم ترمیم شرکت کن چون فقط یه بار میتونی ثبت نام کنی برا ترمیم ...


برای این درسا که گفتم برم ترمیم؟
ریاضیم چهاردهه ولی اصلا نمیفهمم ریاضیو و نمیتونم برم ترمیم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## tabrizcity

> سلام
> اینجور ک گفتن ثبت نام تا 10 مرداد بوده ولی خب ممکنه برا بعضی شهرا فرق داشته باشه
> احمـقا اینجا 30 تومن گرفتن برا هر درس ...
> برای هر درسی کم گرفتن پیشنهاد میدم ترمیم شرکت کن چون فقط یه بار میتونی ثبت نام کنی برا ترمیم ...


*والله من رفتم ثبت نام کنم برای ترمیم گفتن شهریه ی ثابت 40 تومنه و برای هر درس 20 تومن می گیریم یعنی 1 درس ثبت نام کنی 20 تومن + 40 تومن هزینه ثابت دو درس ثبت نام کنی 20+20 تومن + 40 تومن هزینه ثابت در ضمن گفتن میتونی نصفشو الان بیای نصفشو هم دی...!!!!!*

----------


## mpaarshin

​تاثیر مثبت شه نیازی به ترمیم نیست چون ترمیم به شدت دورتون میکنه از کنکور حتی قطعی هم بشه باز صدمه ی خودشو میزنه تا حدی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *والله من رفتم ثبت نام کنم برای ترمیم گفتن شهریه ی ثابت 40 تومنه و برای هر درس 20 تومن می گیریم یعنی 1 درس ثبت نام کنی 20 تومن + 40 تومن هزینه ثابت دو درس ثبت نام کنی 20+20 تومن + 40 تومن هزینه ثابت در ضمن گفتن میتونی نصفشو الان بیای نصفشو هم دی...!!!!!*


قیمتا فرق میکنه
ولی اینکه نصفش رو میشه الان امتحان داد نصفش دی ماه چرته . از هرجا پرسیدم گفتن فقط یه بار در یه نوبت میشه امتحان داد ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> برای این درسا که گفتم برم ترمیم؟
> ریاضیم چهاردهه ولی اصلا نمیفهمم ریاضیو و نمیتونم برم ترمیم


با خودتونه من بودم میرفتم . در ضمن ریاضی هیچچچچچچچی نداره ... واقعا ریاضی تشریحی آب خوردنه ...

----------


## tabrizcity

> با خودتونه من بودم میرفتم . در ضمن ریاضی هیچچچچچچچی نداره ... واقعا ریاضی تشریحی آب خوردنه ...


والله منم گفتم بهشون فقط یه بار میشه ترمیم کرد گفتن به ما بخشنامه نیومده و گفتن میتونی نصفشو شهریور ترمیم کنی و بقیشو هم دی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> والله منم گفتم بهشون فقط یه بار میشه ترمیم کرد گفتن به ما بخشنامه نیومده و گفتن میتونی نصفشو شهریور ترمیم کنی و بقیشو هم دی


روی این حرف ذره ای حساب باز نکنید ....

----------


## Forgotten

مهدی جان بهترین کار اینه تا دی صبر کنی به دو دلیل اول اینکه تا اون موقع تاثیر معدل وضعیتش مشخص میشه دوم اینکه تابستونت درگیر و تلف نمیشه چون به هر حال ممکنه یک هفته خالص از دست بدی
اما دی ماه هم بابت امتحانای مدرسه اصلا نگران نباش به شرط پاس شدن میتونی فقط بخونی و هدفت رووبزاری روی ترمیم
اگرم که مثبت شد تاثیر که اصلا ترمیم نیاز نیست پولت رو دور نریز

----------


## Lullaby

من همه درسای اختصاصی رو بالای نوزده گرفتم به جز زیست که قبلش  بیمارستان بودم فقط سه فصل خوندم عمومی ها هم 19ونیم 19 18ونیم بودم...میخوام زیستم رو ترمیم کنم اما نمیدونم باید دقیقا از کجا ثبت نام کنم
زیست 16و25

----------


## maryam23

> *والله من رفتم ثبت نام کنم برای ترمیم گفتن شهریه ی ثابت 40 تومنه و برای هر درس 20 تومن می گیریم یعنی 1 درس ثبت نام کنی 20 تومن + 40 تومن هزینه ثابت دو درس ثبت نام کنی 20+20 تومن + 40 تومن هزینه ثابت در ضمن گفتن میتونی نصفشو الان بیای نصفشو هم دی...!!!!!*


شهریه ثابت چیه؟ مگه دانشگاه در ضمن شما میتونید بخشنامه موجود تو این سایت رو پرینت کنی بفرستی براشون که فقط یک نوبت میشه امتحان داد مشخصه با دادن این همه اطلاعات غلط میخوان ازت پول بگیرن بعدشم مییتونی به اموزش پرورش تهران زنگ بزنی ازشون بپرسی

----------


## Alireza23

> مهدی جان بهترین کار اینه تا دی صبر کنی به دو دلیل اول اینکه تا اون موقع تاثیر معدل وضعیتش مشخص میشه دوم اینکه تابستونت درگیر و تلف نمیشه چون به هر حال ممکنه یک هفته خالص از دست بدی
> اما دی ماه هم بابت امتحانای مدرسه اصلا نگران نباش به شرط پاس شدن میتونی فقط بخونی و هدفت رووبزاری روی ترمیم
> اگرم که مثبت شد تاثیر که اصلا ترمیم نیاز نیست پولت رو دور نریز


منم دقیقا همینو میگم.وقتی تاثیر مثبت باشه نیازی به ترمیم نیست

----------


## Amir h

به نظر من بهترین کار همینه که شما صبر کنی تکلیف معدل مشخص شه اگه مثبت شد که ترمیم نیازی نیست اگه قطعی شد دی میری ترمیم میکنی من که میخوام  اینکارو بکنم.

----------


## Forgotten

> شهریه ثابت چیه؟ مگه دانشگاه در ضمن شما میتونید بخشنامه موجود تو این سایت رو پرینت کنی بفرستی براشون که فقط یک نوبت میشه امتحان داد مشخصه با دادن این همه اطلاعات غلط میخوان ازت پول بگیرن بعدشم مییتونی به اموزش پرورش تهران زنگ بزنی ازشون بپرسی


شهریه ثابت یعنی پول مفت و زور باید بدید ! متاسفانه همه جا هم هست یکی از دوستای من یک دونه درسش 19 شده بود برای ترمیم ثبت نام کرده اونم میگفت شهریه ثابت گرفتن

----------


## tabrizcity

> شهریه ثابت چیه؟ مگه دانشگاه در ضمن شما میتونید بخشنامه موجود تو این سایت رو پرینت کنی بفرستی براشون که فقط یک نوبت میشه امتحان داد مشخصه با دادن این همه اطلاعات غلط میخوان ازت پول بگیرن بعدشم مییتونی به اموزش پرورش تهران زنگ بزنی ازشون بپرسی


متاسفانه شهریه ثابت همه جا هست چه یه درس ثبت نام کنی چه 10 درس باید اون 40 تومنو بدی

----------


## DARKSIDER

> مهدی جان بهترین کار اینه تا دی صبر کنی به دو دلیل اول اینکه تا اون موقع تاثیر معدل وضعیتش مشخص میشه دوم اینکه تابستونت درگیر و تلف نمیشه چون به هر حال ممکنه یک هفته خالص از دست بدی
> اما دی ماه هم بابت امتحانای مدرسه اصلا نگران نباش به شرط پاس شدن میتونی فقط بخونی و هدفت رووبزاری روی ترمیم
> اگرم که مثبت شد تاثیر که اصلا ترمیم نیاز نیست پولت رو دور نریز


سلام...داداش تا دی صبر کنیم اونوقت اون زمان میشه ثبت نام کرد واسه ترمیم ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Forgotten

> سلام...داداش تا دی صبر کنیم اونوقت اون زمان میشه ثبت نام کرد واسه ترمیم ؟؟؟


در حال حاضر با توجه به بخشنامه در سه نوبت قابل انجام هست که خرداد توصیه نمیشه چون باید  حدودای اخر بهمن سوابق تحصیلی رو در سایت مخصوصش تایید کنیم

----------


## DARKSIDER

> در حال حاضر با توجه به بخشنامه در سه نوبت قابل انجام هست که خرداد توصیه نمیشه چون باید  حدودای اخر بهمن سوابق تحصیلی رو در سایت مخصوصش تایید کنیم


یعنی واسه مثلا دی تا کی مهلت ثبت نام هست؟؟

----------


## DARKSIDER

> در حال حاضر با توجه به بخشنامه در سه نوبت قابل انجام هست که خرداد توصیه نمیشه چون باید  حدودای اخر بهمن سوابق تحصیلی رو در سایت مخصوصش تایید کنیم


خب الان برای ثبت نام دی دقیقا تا کی وقت داریم؟؟میتونیم مثلا اذر ماه ثبت نام کنیم؟؟

و یه خواهش دیگه...اگه لینک بخشنامه که گفتین رو بزارین ممنون میشم

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> روی این حرف ذره ای حساب باز نکنید ....


شماترمیم شهریورثبت نام کردین؟

----------


## Forgotten

> خب الان برای ثبت نام دی دقیقا تا کی وقت داریم؟؟میتونیم مثلا اذر ماه ثبت نام کنیم؟؟و یه خواهش دیگه...اگه لینک بخشنامه که گفتین رو بزارین ممنون میشم


برای دی ماه که الان ثبت نام نمیکنن معمولا یک ماه قبل از دی شروع میشهمن بخشنامه رو ندارم چون خودم قرار نیست ترمیم کنم پی گیر نبودم. یکی از بچه ها رفته بود مدرسه از مدیر پرسیده بودتوی نت سرچ کنید شاید توی سایت اموزش و پرورش باشه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شماترمیم شهریورثبت نام کردین؟


بلی

----------


## DARKSIDER

> برای دی ماه که الان ثبت نام نمیکنن معمولا یک ماه قبل از دی شروع میشهمن بخشنامه رو ندارم چون خودم قرار نیست ترمیم کنم پی گیر نبودم. یکی از بچه ها رفته بود مدرسه از مدیر پرسیده بودتوی نت سرچ کنید شاید توی سایت اموزش و پرورش باشه


آهان...متوجه شدم...داداش خیلی ممنون...مرسی که وقت گذاشتی

----------

